# good source for good maple?



## tasunkawitko (Jun 2, 2008)

hey - 

can anyone point the way to a good source for maple? i use the little and big chief electric smokers, so the wood must be in the form of chips or perhaps sawdust (has anyone ever tried pellets in the chief smokers?).

i honestly don't mean to sound like a cheapskate, but with four kids, a 40-mile commute and a house to pay for, my funds are very limited; with that in mind, the more "affordable," the better, but i still want the ebst quality i can afford.

i got hooked on this back in 2003 when i got a bag of it in the town i used to live in. the flavor was excellent, but unfortunately, i remember nothing about the company it came from except that it was in canada and a bag of the stuff was only about 4$.

thanks in advance for all replies.


----------



## brianj517 (Jun 2, 2008)

Silver, Red, and Sugar Maple grow in abundance around here, practically in my backyard. I know I'm not exactly next door, but if you can't find it a little closer to home, I'd be willing to take a chain saw to some of my "private stock." If I cut it into manageable sized discs or rounds for packaging, I imagine you could chip/chunk it from there with a hammer and chisel, if you needed to.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 4, 2008)

hey, brian - 

i may have found a source from a friend in washington state, but i very much appreciate your generous offer. if this other source falls through, i will be in contact with you. 

do you ahve any comparisons/recommendations for the different kinds of maple?


----------



## shellbellc (Jun 4, 2008)

Actually after recent news, sounds like a lot of your professional baseball stadiums have an abundance of splintered maple!!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jun 10, 2008)

guys - 

i found the chips that i had used before. they are marketed under the name "true north" and come from canada. it seems that canadian tire is an outlet for them. they do not ship to the US but i am looking at contacting the source company, which is thompson-pallister bait co. (www.lenthompson.com). they seem to be canada's version of luhr-jensen as they make some nice fishing lures and also smokers and accessories.

i contacted the store where i got them years ago, and they did have 2 bags left, but said that they would not be able to get any more. through the miracle of debit cards, i had those bags in my possesion the next day! ;) this gives me a supply of four pounds of maple chips; when i run out, i'll have to figure something out....:(


----------



## 1894 (Jun 10, 2008)

Keep yer eyes open when driving around too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Not too many states that don't grow maple trees , never hurts to keep in touch with anyone that may have some land and a few trees on it


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jun 21, 2008)

big storw went through my town and Knocked down plenty of maple trees. I just waited  and drove around and looked for the right size logs. I'll do the finishing cuts  on them myself.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 21, 2008)

I just keep my eyes open, see somebody trimmin a tree, take a look at what kind it be.  Sumtin I can use, I'll stop an strike up a conversation, usually leave with all the trimmins.  Bring it home, let set fer a week er so, then run it through the chipper an inta buckets er barrels.


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 25, 2008)

the whole state of VT was basically clear cut 100 years ago for timber. Now we got lots of silver maple tapped out for sugaring. My problem is finding hickory. It seems I can only get it at wally world. I use a combo of hickory/ oaK/ maple or cherry for the comps.

-rob


----------

